# NYU's MFA in cinematography?



## bscua (Sep 19, 2011)

I have main interest in Cinematography and Directing, and personally thought NYU's program might be a good match for me since I still want education for mix of both (I'm a senior in  undergrad film program, and it is not production program. Therefore, most of my media experience came from watching many movies, an internship, and making my own small projects.) 

For this reason, I initially thought about applying for Cinematography emphasis because NYU offers the same program for the first year and a half. However, it seems to me that NYU's mfa program mainly focuses on director/writer program, in which I assume it will be more helpful if I wanna do both directing and DPing.

I wonder what the cinematography program is like as compared to the directing/writing program. 

Also, even if students chooses to be in cinematography emphasis, will there be enough input from school for them to explore and nurture their talent as a director?

Thank you.


----------



## DLK (Sep 24, 2011)

Might want to check out Chapman University's film program. Might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Ben (Oct 9, 2011)

NYU's cinematography program is the bomb. trust me.

http://www.indiegogo.com/Glory-Days


----------



## bscua (Oct 9, 2011)

@Ben Could you be more specific? 

Is it the faculty or classmates that makes it a good cinematography program?

Also, I'm struggle with writing materials for the application lately... I can't ever see myself a writer honestly haha

Do they put much emphasis on writing ability for the cinematography program at NYU?


----------



## Mike_V (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't really think you would need to do alot of writing if you're going cinematography. It just doesn't seem right. I know that you should have presentation skills, but I dont think cines are required to be writers, atleast they dont here at chapman


----------

